# 9mm Bulk Ammo



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I wanted to know if anyone knew a better price/place that
I could purchase 9mm target ammo. I don't think I shoot
enough to make it worthwhile loading my own bullets. My
free time is spent fishing when I don't have other honey dues.
Although I do try to make it to the range when the weather
& time present themselves.

I have been using the winchester 100 round value pack
target USAMMVP with my glock 19 & have no complaints.
Since I just purchased my glock 34 I am certain I will want
to shoot it more often. I have purchased this from Academy
for 21.99-22.99. I have also been able to purchase it from
wally world for 21.99 & at times depending on the location
for 20.99. Has anyone been able to find this for a better
deal on the net? I saw sgammo & a couple of others after
shipping is only 3-$4 difference.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Try these:

http://www.bulkammo.com/

http://www.luckygunner.com/

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Default.aspx


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

If you don't mind steel case some of the internet ammo stores have Brown Bear and Wolf for a little less. Brown Bear uses polymer instead of laquer now so it doesn't gum up the chamber.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When you see ammo sales on line MAKE SURE YOU CHECK SHIPPING COSTS!!! Usually they will be a buck or 2 cheaper then local but then they tack on expensive shipping which makes it the same or more. Scotts has sales on their ammo alot that is cheaper then Wallyworld/Academy.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Try Walmart, federal champion 9mm 100rd box, $19.99. Saw them today,the sales person said they get ammo shipments weekly.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

www.ammoman.com -- he includes shipping in all of his prices.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

WWB at wally world and other places is about as cheap as they come. I purchased a 1000 Rd Bulk package of Remington 9mm from Academy for the same per round cost of WWB. I have looked all over the web and locally and you usually can not find a better price per round than WWB anywhere. 

I bought the 1000 rounds from Academy under their table in the middle of the ammo aisle. They usually have the bulk boxes they have not broken up yet under there. And it's usually a little cheaper than the per box cost.

This is all based on brass. If you want to shoot steel cases, online prices are cheaper.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

scubapro said:


> www.ammoman.com -- he includes shipping in all of his prices.


This^^^^^
Takes about a week to get it,but, bought thousands of rounds,no problems,shipping included in price.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

http://georgia-arms.com/index.aspx

I buy from them at shows, usually just stuff for the range. I don't think free shipping kicks in until you spend $500.


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

todd river said:


> I wanted to know if anyone knew a better price/place that
> I could purchase 9mm target ammo. I don't think I shoot
> enough to make it worthwhile loading my own bullets. My
> free time is spent fishing when I don't have other honey dues.
> ...



I like http://www.georgia-arms.com/

They have good prices and ship fast. I have probably bought 5-7 thousand rounds of there canned heat from them. Mostly .223 and 9mm Subsonic


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Naby said:


> http://georgia-arms.com/index.aspx
> 
> I buy from them at shows, usually just stuff for the range. I don't think free shipping kicks in until you spend $500.


A buddy of mine who does sales in Georgia stopped in and talked to those guys. They actually have a contract to load for Speer. The Uni-Core bonded HP 124+p they sell at shows is the same exact ammo as Speer Gold-Dot 124+p that goes to law enforcement. I have shot it with no issues at all. 50 rounds of the best defense ammo on the market for 24 bucks. You are only paying for the packaging when buying the Gold-Dots. It's the exact same stuff they just don't let them call it Gold-Dot.


----------



## T2F (Jun 23, 2012)

I ordered 3k rounds of 9mm reloads from jackrossammo back in April and have only received 1k so far. They are cheep, 514 w/ shipping total, but extremely slow. Good thing I don't shoot that much. I doubt I'll be a repeat customer.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Another vote here for Georgia Arms. They have good quality, good prices, and a variety you don't see at Wally World or the big sporting goods stores. I've seen them at the Pensacola and Fort Walton gun shows, or as mentioned, online.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

bama99 said:


> A buddy of mine who does sales in Georgia stopped in and talked to those guys. They actually have a contract to load for Speer. The Uni-Core bonded HP 124+p they sell at shows is the same exact ammo as Speer Gold-Dot 124+p that goes to law enforcement. I have shot it with no issues at all. 50 rounds of the best defense ammo on the market for 24 bucks. You are only paying for the packaging when buying the Gold-Dots. It's the exact same stuff they just don't let them call it Gold-Dot.


That's interesting. I just bought my first 9mm gun so I'm looking for ammo also. I have been buying their .44 Special Speer load. I load the brand name Speer round when I think I may need it but otherwise I use the Georgia Arms round. It is about the same price as the aluminum case CCI Speer round and only a little more than the Georgia Arms cowboy load so even though it is expensive compared to other calibers it is about as cheap as I can find for a target round.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Naby said:


> That's interesting. I just bought my first 9mm gun so I'm looking for ammo also. I have been buying their .44 Special Speer load. I load the brand name Speer round when I think I may need it but otherwise I use the Georgia Arms round. It is about the same price as the aluminum case CCI Speer round and only a little more than the Georgia Arms cowboy load so even though it is expensive compared to other calibers it is about as cheap as I can find for a target round.


Here's a homegrown ballistics test that looks pretty good. 1199 fps and really good expansion through 4 layers of denim and water jugs.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw that, looks good to me. Velocity pretty much matches what Speer says it should for their stuff.


----------

